# Tri-color Rat Looking For A New Home in FL



## Pipa&Phoebe (Sep 1, 2013)

I have had my Penelope for about two months now. She is beautiful, rare tri-color dumbo girl. She is naturally shy and timid girl. She will come up to me and sometimes take a treat but its not nearly as friendly as my other girls. I have worked with her and she has gotten better, but I do not feel like have the time to properly work with her. My mom is undergoing chemo which has been very hard. Due to this, I don't have the time to consistently do immersion with her. I believe she could be a great companion if someone devoted their time to her. She gets along well with my girls and has made improvement, she just needs a little time. I am one of my moms primary caretakers which takes up a lot of my time. So if anyone in Florida or the surrounding states would like to take her please let me know. I am willing to travel several hours for her to go to the right home.


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

What part of Florida are you in?


----------



## Pipa&Phoebe (Sep 1, 2013)

Minky said:


> What part of Florida are you in?


I am in Tampa, but like I sad I am willing to drive.


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear about your mother. 

I've seen your photos of Penelope on the Florida Rat Community. My story is that I have 3 rats. One of them is very old and about to pass, so I will soon have a vacancy to take in a new rat. I work at home and my rats are right next to my workstation, so they get a lot of my attention throughout the day. Two of my girls are from the Tampa Bay SPCA from that hoarding case in Oldsmar last year. I got them in April and now you can't even tell they were ever shy rats  So this might be a good home for Pen. 

I have been talking to another girl on FRC about taking one of her rats when she moves. I'm not sure what her plans are right now, or whether she even wants to give up her rat, so I'm not sure how that's going to go. 

I'm curious about Penelope. Can you tell me where she's from? How old she is? Why do you think she's so shy?


----------



## Pipa&Phoebe (Sep 1, 2013)

Thank you. I got her from Petsmart add I believe she is only five or six months old. I am sorry to hear about your girl. But i think you would be a perfect home for her since you have dealt with shy rats before. I'm not quite sure why she is so shy but she has made progress especially since my other girls are so friendly. But I do think she needs more attention and interaction. It sounds like you are able to provide that for her. I just really want someone with experience to take her and bond with her so she has a better life.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

I wish I could get her. I'm in SC though.


----------



## Pipa&Phoebe (Sep 1, 2013)

What city are you in? I was planing on taking a road trip to Georgie within the next couple of weeks. So if you were willing to drive we could maybe work something out?


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm in Pelion. Its about 30 minutes southwest from Columbia. A little under 2 hours from Augusta, GA.


----------



## Pipa&Phoebe (Sep 1, 2013)

Alright. How far are you able/willing to travel?


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

2 hours would probably be the limit. (I miscalcuated about Augusta.. its 1 hour away)


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

What part of GA are you traveling to? I live near ATL


----------



## Pipa&Phoebe (Sep 1, 2013)

Korra said:


> What part of GA are you traveling to? I live near ATL


I would be traveling to Atlanta.


----------



## Pipa&Phoebe (Sep 1, 2013)

Here are some pictures I took of her today. As you can see she is curious she just needs some work with handling and petting.


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

She's so cute. What does she do when you scoop her up? Or does she even let you do that?


----------



## Adalii (Aug 18, 2012)

Aw She's such a cutie! Too bad I'm in Northern Virginia or I'd take her in a heartbeat ;( I've dealt with several shy rats as I have three myself, and I've realized that my shy girls do better with their confident leader and some TLC.


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

Ooooohhhh. I wish I could take her so bad! I'm in VA so that's impossible but gosh she is lovely!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pipa&Phoebe (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks everyone! When I try to scoop her up she backs up but I am able to get her. When you hold her you can tell she is scared but doesn't bite or scratch or anything. I think if I was able to work and bond with her more she wouldn't be so afraid and could learn to trust people. My girl Pipa came to me like that. I was able to put the time and effort in for her and now she is one of my heart rats.


----------



## Pipa&Phoebe (Sep 1, 2013)

I thought I would update. My mother met with her doctor today and it looks like she will be going up to the Mayo Clinic to have surgery. She will be leaving next Thursday and I am going with her. So it would be great if I could get her adopted by then as I will have someone watching my rats but they wont be able to give her the extra time she needs. I have continued to work with her but I am afraid since I will be gone for a week and half she might be regress. So I just wanted to say whoever is interested her please contact me. It would be best for her to go to her new home by then.


----------



## rattiblue1 (Dec 25, 2013)

Hey! I've been following this thread for a while and I'm interested. I live in tampa as well. I have two dumbo girls, Nikki and Brie. Your rattie reminds me of my Brie who is also a bit shy but she is slowly warming up to me. I would have your rattie in a separate smaller cage until I can properly introduce her to my girls. I'm willing to pick her up or even meet somewhere. Let me know!


----------



## Pipa&Phoebe (Sep 1, 2013)

Wow that would be great! Please PM me so we can discuss the details. By the way your girls are very adorable.


----------

